# Quebec visa CSQ received - how long to wait for Federal visa ?



## MR68 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello everyone - I'm new here :clap2:

My husband and I applied to Quebec back in February 2011. We received our Quebec CSQ certificate in February 2012. 

We then applied for our Federal visa in July 2012. We received notification From Nova Scotia (the central visa office for the Federal visa) that our application is COMPLETE a few weeks ago, around 7 August 2012. 

Has anyone else applied from the UK to go to Quebec either this year or last year ?

How long does it take between being told that your Federal visa application is complete and actual receipt of your visa through the London High Commission ? 

Assuming they ask us to do our medical pretty soon (that's the next stage for us) how long does it take to get the Federal visa AFTER your medical here in the UK?

The Canada Immigration website says the average time for London applications through London is 10 months, but I can't work 10 months from WHEN ? 


Any replies much appreciated


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

When you say Federal visa do you mean Permanent Residence via the Federal Skilked Workers program? Did you apply with a job offer?


----------



## MR68 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, I we are waiting PR for Federal Canada. 

Yes, we applied as Skilled Workers for Quebec. 

Neither of us has a job lined up, but we applied in *early 2011*, there was NO requirement to have a job offer at the time, so this condition does not apply to us. 

Any way, I'm a self-employed business owner, so I'll be setting up a new business in Montreal, not looking for work. 

My husband is the main applicant (fluent French speaker) a senior IT Consultant, he won't have problems getting job offers even while we are still in the UK. 

It seems the job offer requirement is something that has just come in since early this year. It wasn't a requirement when we applied. 

Do you know anyone who has applied to Quebec from the UK under the Skilled Worker Scheme at around the same time as us Feb. 2011 ?

All we need to do now are the medicals (waiting for the details from the London High Commission) and I wondered how long it takes once the medicals have been approved to get our PR for Canada ?


----------

